# Helmets worn by the pros



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Don't be a poser, be an individual! Pick your own helmet!

Honestly though I have no idea, it's probably something with extra protection, god knows they need it.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

They all wear different helmets. Smith, protec, bern, you name it. The redbull and monster logos are just stickers they get paid to wear.


----------



## PeaceMaker (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess that if I were a pro rider, I'll be prouder of getting paid for holding a sticker over my helemet than of being able to realize plenty of difficult tricks.

Seriously... getting paid for having stickers on your head, your board
it's just so sick 
crazy world


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Im nowhere near pro, but the Bern Watts helmet is a great helmet. about $100 but very comfortable, the foam is thinner, but a higher density, so
the helmet doesn't have that bulky foam look. Plus it has the visor brim, which I think looks cool. also has the earpads/covers which eliminate the need for a beanie. If you still wanna wear a beanie, go a size big.


----------



## SCARBRO817 (Apr 18, 2011)

i have a capita louive vito helemt i would say go with your own cause you dont want to be on the hill and se someone with the same helmet


----------

